# Found some small ones



## shroonmagnet

Found a few very small ones today.Johnson county its close guys.


----------



## morelkidd

Congratz on the early finds i will have to wait for a bit i hunt in franklin and union county but i dont have any spots to find blacks cant wait for grays and yellows


----------



## slegsonly

Found 5 small blacks in Ozark today


----------



## indy_nebo

On early blacks---Hey shroon, I know ur a seasoned pro; I've been hunting central and north central IN for over 15 years now and have never found more than a few blacks. What's the scoop on these things. They're supposed to be the first ones up right, so what trees and areas do they concentrate in?


----------



## shroonmagnet

Found some small greys on Monday going back out this weekend. I won't be on here much check out Indiana morels on FB I'll post finds on there.Good luck folks


----------



## shroonmagnet

Found 75 greys over the weekend and alot of half frees over the weekend.Johnson County


----------



## shroonmagnet

All pics on indiana morel Facebook.Just remember dont follow the green jeep lol


----------



## shroonmagnet

Its getting close I can't wait.


----------



## hoosiershep

In Lagrange county still had 6 inches of snow as of friday in my front and back yard. This nice weather is giving me the itch.


----------



## bigbude

Im in Morgan/Monroe County and am going to try and look tomorrow morning. Anyone found any down here yet?


----------



## bigbude

Never mind, i was looking at old post. I was knowing it was to damn early but again was looking at old post and didnt relize it.


----------



## morelas must-shroom

Test photo


----------



## morelas must-shroom

<a href=""><img src="" alt="" /></a>


----------



## morelas must-shroom

I give up.


----------



## morelas must-shroom

&lt;a href=&quot;"&gt;&lt;img src=&quot;" alt="" /&gt;</a>


----------



## drich69son

Very Nice MUST-SHROOM.


----------

